# Hi, I'm Emily



## irefuse (Jan 5, 2006)

HI! I've heard about this site from a few people so I decided I'd finally get over here and register.

I come from a big family and we all shoot compound bows and deer hunt. I shoot at two 3D leagues locally (Salt Lake City), on Tuesdays and Thursdays. 

I'm just getting back into archery after a long hiatus and have been shooting again since this past summer. I am recently divorced and the mother of two wonderful boys, who are already pestering me to buy them bows!

Hope everyone's doing well tonight. :teeth:


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:welcome: to AT Emily. I hope you have fun here.


----------



## yelk hunter (Feb 18, 2004)

Welcome!!! Are you shooting at SL archery? Or at Sportsmans?

I haven't been back into leagues this year but need to get started. I was sponsor for the under 12 league last year at Sportsmans.

Did you get your deer???


----------



## RoccoB (Oct 13, 2005)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## carbonman8 (Aug 7, 2003)

Welcome!!!!!!!!


----------



## Archer Elaine (Feb 16, 2004)

Welcome aboard Emily!! I hope you like it at AT. Good luck with your shooting and I hope you can get your little guys some bows, you guys will have fun shooting together. I know my family really enjoys shooting and doing things together.


----------



## SwietsRick (Dec 23, 2005)

Welcome..... I too have recently started up again.......Enjoy your stay with us.........
Rick
:whoo:


----------

